# Favorite Cammo Pattern (not serious!!)



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

I am posting this just for fun, so lets not take it too serious.

What is your favorite cammo pattern?

Mine?

I would have to say plain OD green. Something about it looks neat and orderly. 

Second would be woodland camo like what I wore in the late 90's. USMC started to do the digi stuff just as I was getting out in 2002 so I did not wear them.

Third would be traditional tiger strip from the Viet Nam War. They look cool! Had to be badass MAC-V-SOG to rock those !

I will also throw a nod to the multi cam stuff that seems to be what all the cool kids are wearing. It actually does seem to blend in very well.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m=isch&client=ms-android-htc&ved=0CCAQMygAMAA

I liked this cammo, but strangely it wasn't very popular.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Early Tree Bark! Loved that one.

My favorite is ASAT Cammo. It is a non-military hunting cammo.








Notice how the camo disappears in this image.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Vote # 2 for OD Green. It has it's limitations, . . . but for me, the new stuff needs to be sent back for a re-do.

That is especially good for the Navy's new work uniform, . . . the only time that camo works, . . . is when the dude falls overboard, . . . when your really DO NOT need or want camo.

Somebody(s), . . . somewhere, . . . got some kinda rich off that decision. Dumber than a box of rocks in my book.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe not the best but definitely the coolest, Snake Plisskin camo from Escape From New York.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have some cargo pants made by Riggs work wear in green and tan but u don't wear them much anymore. 

I'm on a blue camo trip now. I have a blue camo hoodie that I got with one of my Christmas gift cards.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I go with O D green and woodland camo. Does it for me.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

old school woodland for me. If something aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Same here,woodland camo's are my fav.

Seasonal versions of mossy oak and realtree are pretty standard equipment in my area.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Same here,woodland camo's are my fav.
> 
> Seasonal versions of mossy oak and realtree are pretty standard equipment in my area.


love those mossy oak cammy's. I have a full scentlok suit in mossy oak and it has bagged many a deer.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> love those mossy oak cammy's. I have a full scentlok suit in mossy oak and it has bagged many a deer.


I live in rural Ohio.We have folks that get married in mossy oak.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

multicam blends in pretty well.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Muddy girl


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Had to look, and see what I'm wearing, it's mossy oak ap, but I usually buy my camo on clearance, not being a serious hunter, it is usually from Wal-Mart, or online,sportsman guide, lapg, or sportsman wharehouse. Have probably five sets of pants and shirts, and three pullovers.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

my ugly mug


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i just love the coyote khakis, got several pair of them and the regular khaki. dont waste your money on the 5-11's i bought several pairs and they lasted about a year to 36 months. bought the cheap operator pants from la police gear and they have lasted alot longer(they are rip stop material) some of them have come unsewn in the butt area though.also pattern not but the latest multi cam the army wears i really dislike the setup on the shirt.zipper and velcro, terrible design in my opinion. i have several different military camo designs. when i was working on ft Bragg there was a second hand store near the house that always had camo pants were 50 cent jackets a quarter. i'd say my favorite were those


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

All black. In mil sims the all black was so hard to see 40 yards away and on even with the face exposed. So far though i think i prefer the muddy girl


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mossy Oak new breakup is number one. Realtree extra grey in the dead of winter and I really miss shadowleaf for spring turkey hunting and early bow season.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like different cammo at different times of the year. I like the alpine flauge (Swiss army surplus) for spring gobbler.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

I like many patterns but I think German tropical flektarn is my #1 at this time. Not only does it look cool but it works well in my neck of the woods.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I really love the mesh woodland camo look... The other 2 styles seem good as well, granted they don't hide much but I think most people would be too busy looking at the camo'd areas to react to anything...














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a multicam blouse(shirt).good ole woodland bdu set that I was issued many years ago I stashed (and it still fits)and a nam era tiger stripe blouse (shirt) that I think was marine issue as it has the slant pockets.I don't wear it much anymore because its getting pretty worn.I have a few really cool polar fleece camo pattern pullovers also.everybody around these parts wears some kind of camo most of the time anyway.I sure would like to get a plain m-65 jacket with a couple of liners though.

My everyday wear is olive green or coyote brown work pants and same color tee shirts so I dont stand out to much.as I dont wear camo everyday.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Tiger Stripes and Mossy Oak Shadow Grass Blades


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urban Digital


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the multi-cam.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Kryptek Highlander & Raid*

I love this stuff, spendy as all-hell but you just "gone".

Kryptek Patterns | Kryptek Outdoor Group | High-performance Technical Tactical Outdoor Adventure Apparel


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Shooter those pics are amazing. The pattern in the middle can eat crackers in my bed anytime she likes.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Tiger stripes.......I used them in VN.......still have a new set hanging in the closet. Get a little mud on them then squat in the bushes.......you are gone.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OC40 said:


> I love this stuff, spendy as all-hell but you just "gone".
> 
> Kryptek Patterns | Kryptek Outdoor Group | High-performance Technical Tactical Outdoor Adventure Apparel


Very cool. VERY expensive.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I going with the urban camo for this one, although I will admit, movement is limited with these:
View attachment 9220

View attachment 9221

View attachment 9222

By the way, you did say "just for fun"


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I always liked RealTree


----------

